# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Long Hải - Núi Minh Đạm - Đảo Long Sơn

## adidulich

Tour du lịch Long Hải - Núi Minh Đạm - Đảo Long Sơn
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH BIỂN
LONG HẢI - NÚI MINH ĐẠM - ĐẢO LONG SƠN
Thời gian: 02 Ngày 01 đêm
Phương tiện: Đi - về bằng ô tô

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH -  NÚI MINH ĐẠM - LONG HẢI - (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
06h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên DL INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Vũng Tàu. Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng trên xe bằng bánh mì, xôi mặn. Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe quý khách nghe thuyết minh, tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn: hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke có quà thưởng…
09h30: Đòan đến Long Hải, tham quan Núi Minh Đạm. Đàn chinh phục Núi Minh Đạm bằng đường bộ. Tiếp tục về lại Biển Long Hải, dùng cơm trưa nhận Phòng Resort Thùy Dương
15h00: Tâp trung ra bãi biển, tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên biển mang tính chất tập thể.
18h00: Quý khách dùng cơm chiều.
             Quý khách tham gia chương trình “Giao Lưu Lửa Trại”, mọi người cùng nhau quay quay quần bên ánh lửa trại tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn mang tính đồng đội, gắn kết mọi người với nhau do MC  Công ty du lịch INTOUR tổ chức.
21h30: du lịch long hải Kết thúc chương trình. Đàn về lại Lều nghỉ ngơi.

NGÀY 02: LONG HẢI - LONG SƠN TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - (Ăn sáng, trưa)
07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, tự do tắm biển.
11h30: Trả phòng khách sạn, Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường đòan ghé tham quan Long Sơn, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng Nhà Lớn Long Sơn - một di tích kiến trúc quốc gia được Bộ Văn hóa - Thông tin công nhận từ năm 1991. Đó là một quần thể kiến trúc uy nghi gồm ba phần là khu đền thờ; một khu quần thể các di tích nhà Long Sơn hội, trường học, chợ, nhà mát, nhà bảo tồn, các dãy phố và lăng mộ của ông Trần - người sáng lập ra Nhà Lớn. Tiếp tục khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
15h30:Đoàn về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.  
           DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!
                        GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: (Dành cho đoàn trên 80 khách)
LƯU TRÚ    THÙY DƯƠNG RESORT 3 SAO    
GIÁ TOUR    1.195.000 vnđ/k    
               Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính tour long hai ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ).

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
-          Vận chuyển: Xe DL Hyudai Aerosapce 45 chỗ ngồi đời mới, máy lạnh.
-          Lưu trú: Resort 3 sao Thùy Dương
-          Ăn uống:
                      + Bữa chính:  03 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 120.000đ/bữa/kh
                      + Bữa sáng:  01 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… uống trà đá. Tại nhà hàng cơm tấm Thuận Kiều
                                          01 buffet tại Resort.
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 30.000.000/trường hợp.
-          HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-          Giao lưu lửa trại (Ăn khai lang nướng)
-          Khăn lạnh, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, thuốc y tế.
-          Tặng đoàn: nón DL INTOUR.

  GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
-          Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

 INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39 - FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## bdidulich

DU LỊCH NHA TRANG 3 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM

DU LICH NHA TRANG - BÃI DÀI - VINPEARL LAND
(Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm; Đi, về bằng ô tô)
Khởi hành vào tối thứ 5 hàng tuần

Thành phố trải dài với bờ biển cát vàng thoai thoải, sóng trắng rì rầm vô tận hòa cùng điệu nhạc vi vu, êm đềm của những rặng thùy dương xanh ngát. Đó chính là thành phố Nha Trang, nơi du khách sẽ trải qua chuyến tham quan thú vị với chương trình du lịch Nha Trang - Bãi Dài - Vinpearlland 03 ngày 03 đêm của INTOUR. Quý khách sẽ được tham quan những bãi biển đầy nắng quanh năm, bầu trời luôn khoáng đãng, trong xanh - một màu xanh của vùng Địa Trung Hải như đang đợi chờ bước chân du khách. Đến với Nha Trang, du khách sẽ có dịp thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản nổi tiếng, hay thư thả đi dạo qua con đường Nguyễn Thiện Thuật rợp hoa bằng lăng, tím dịu dàng cả một góc phố khiến du khách tưởng như mình đang đi thuyền xuôi theo dòng sông quê của đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, rồi ngẩn ngơ theo mùi hoa sữa nồng nàn của phố Biệt Thự mà ngỡ như đang dạo bước trên những con đường ngát mùi hoa sữa của chốn Hà thành. Nha Trang - nơi ấy phố mới vẫn còn giữ hồn quê…

TỒI NGÀY 1: TP.HCM - DU LỊCH NHA TRANG
21h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên INTOUR đón khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Du Lịch NHA TRANG. Đến Long Khánh đoàn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi, tự túc ăn khuya, đoàn nghỉ đêm trên xe.

NGÀY 2: TOUR NHA TRANG - BÃI DÀI - SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG THÁP BÀ (Ăn ba bữa).
06h00: Đến Khánh Hòa, xe đưa đoàn đến Khu du lịch Bãi Dài trên đường đoàn dừng chân dùng điểm tâm sáng (Cháo Hải sản, Mì xào Hải sản) tại Cam Ranh, đến Khu du lịch Bãi Dài đoàn nhận lều - chòi nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển tự do, thưởng thức hải sản bình dân của ngư dân địa phương.
10h30: Quý khách về lại Thành phố Nha Trang dùng cơm trưa, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
15h00: Xe đưa đoàn tham quan: Viếng Chùa Long Sơn - một ngôi chùa cổ với tượng phất Thích Ca cao hơn 18m tháp Ponaga - một công trình kiến trúc cổ của dân tộc Chăm ở miền Trung, đến Khu Du Lịch Suối Khoáng Nóng Tháp Bà, ngâm hồ khoáng nóng, tắm bùn, hồ bơi, thưởng thức dịch vụ "ÔN TUYỀN THỦY LIỆU PHÁP",…(chi phí tắm bùn khoáng khách tự túc).
17h00: Đoàn dùng Nem nướng Ninh hòa đặc sản Nha Trang thay cho bữa cơm chiều.
Buổi tối: Quý khách tự do khám phá thành phố biển về đêm. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

NGÀY 3: DU LỊCH NHA TRANG - DU NGOẠN TUYẾN ĐẢO - VINPEARLAND (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn xuống CẢNG CẦU ĐÁ lên tàu gỗ ngoạn cảnh Vịnh Nha Trang ngắm Hòn Tre, Hòn Một, Hòn Miễu,… Đến Con Sẻ Tre nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển tự do, đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng trên đảo.
12h30: Đòan khởi hành về khu du lịch Hòn Ngọc Việt - Vinpearland
14h00: Đến Hòn Ngọc Việt - Vinpearland. Tại đây Quý Khách sẽ từng bước tận hưởng những trò chơi theo những cung bậc rất khách nhau. Từ nhẹ ngàng êm ái như Cưỡi ngựa, Cảm giác lạ lùng tại Khu Chiếu Phim 4D, mạnh mẽ, giật mình la hét tại Tàu Lượn Siêu Tốc, hay mình đang được bay vào vũ trụ như Chiếc Búa ngược…và còn rất nhiều những trò chơi đầy thú vị khác.
19h00: Quý Khách di chuyển xuống Nhà Hát Con Sò ngắm một trong những công trình vĩ đại Nhất ViệtNam- Chương Trình Nhạc Nước với những công nghệ hàng đầu của nước ngoài. Quý Khách sẽ thật sự thả lòng mình vào những giây phút thơ mộng trong ánh đèn lase đầy đủ màu sắc.
20h00: Quý Khách lên KhuNhàGađi cáp treo vượt biển  dài nhất thế giới để khởi hành về lại đất liền.
20h00: Xe đón Quý Khách về lại đất liền - Xe đưa đoàn ăn tối. Đòan về Khách Sạn nghỉ ngơi, Quý Khách tự do tham quan khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

NGÀY 4: TOUR DU LỊCH NHA TRANG - TP.HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa)
07h00: Đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, dùng điểm tâm sáng buffet tại khách sạn. Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, đến PHAN RANG thưởng thức đặc sản Mật Nho Phan Rang miễn phí. Đòan về đến Phan Thiết dừng chân ăn cơm trưa. Tiếp tục về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh.
18h30: Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
             DU LỊCH INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.          

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐÒAN 
THỜI GIAN
TỐI THỨ NĂM
GIÁ TOUR
1.800.000 Đ/K

BAO GỒM CÁC DỊCH VỤ:
- Vận chuyển: Xe du lịch đời mới,máy lạnh, tivi, ghế bật, phục vụ du lịch.
- Lưu Trú: Khách sạn 3*: 2 - 3 khách/phòng, tiện nghi: TV, điện thọai, máy nước nóng/lạnh, thang máy…
                  + Khách sạn 3*: The Light 2, Copac,….(hoặc khách sạn khác tương đương)
- Ăn uống: + Bữa chính: 04 bữa cơm với thực đơn phong phú .
                              01 bữa đặc sản Nem nướng Ninh Hòa.
        + Bữa sáng:  01 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu, bánh mì ốp la,… Có cà fê hoặc nước ngọt giải khát.
                             02 bữa buffet sáng tại Khách Sạn.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour theo tiêu chuẩn VIỆTNAM (10.000.000 đồng/người/vụ).
- Vé cáp treo qua Vinpearl land.
- Vé chơi tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland.
- Tham quan: phí tham quan theo chương trình, tàu tham quan đảo.
- Hướng dẫn viên: vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, phục vụ chu đáo cho đoàn suốt tuyến tham quan.
- Quà tặng: + Nón du lịch INTOUR 1cái/người.
                   + Quà tham gia trò chơi trên xe.
                   + Nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày.
                   + Thuốc y tế.
GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM:
- 02 người lớn chỉ được mang theo 01 trẻ em miễn phí, trẻ thứ 2 phụ thu thêm 700.000 VNĐ
- Trẻ em dưới 04 tuồi nếu muốn có ghế ngồi riêng phụ thu thêm: 700.000 VNĐ/bé.
- Trẻ em từ 4 - 10 tuồi phụ thu 1.050.000 VNĐ (Có ghế ngồi trên xe và có xuất ăn như người lớn nhưng ngủ chung với bố mẹ.).
- Phụ thu phòng đơn: 750.000 VNĐ/K/2 đêm.

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
- Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình như: điện thọai, giặt ủi, tham quan - ăn uống - vận chuyển ngòai chương trình (phí tắm nước ngọt, tắm bùn, các trò chơi tại các trung tâm du lịch,…)

LƯU Ý: 
Nếu quý khách hàng lấy hóa đơn đỏ thì vui lòng cộng thêm 10% thuế GTGT, còn quý khách không lấy hóa đơn đỏ thì vẫn giữ nguyên giá trên.
Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế. Nhưng không huỷ bỏ hoặc thay đổi mà không có sự thoả thuận với đoàn.
Không phụ thu người nước ngoài (Tất cả dịch vụ theo tiêu chuẩn ăn uống và bảo hiểm theo tiêu chuẩn người ViệtNam).

ĐỊA ĐIỂM ĐÓN KHÁCH:
      1. Tại Công Ty Du Lịch Intour : 117S, Phan Văn Trị, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp.(có chỗ gửi xe) - (20h30)
      2.  Bưu điện Trung Tâm Sài Gòn - Đối diện nhà thờ Đức Bà.- (21h00)
      3.  Ngã Tư Hàng Xanh - Cây Xăng Comeco - 178 Điện Biên Phủ  - (21h20)
Ngã Tư Thủ Đức. - (21h40)

INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!

 CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39 
- 
FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn 
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## lamvisa

TOUR ĐÀ LẠT 3 NGÀY 2 ĐÊM

THÀNH PHỐ NGÀN HOA
                               Thời gian: 03 Ngày 02 Đêm
                             Phương tiện: Đi, về bằng ô tô
                              Khởi hành: Sáng thứ 6 hàng tuần

Được mệnh danh là Thành phố ngàn thông, Thành phố hoa, Thành phố mù sương hay Thành phố Mùa xuân, … Cho dù với tên gọi nào, du lịch Đà Lạt vẫn luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách khắp nơi bởi không khí trong lành, khung cảnh nên thơ và những truyền thuyết tình yêu lãng mạn. Đến với tour Đà Lạt - thành phố cao nguyên ở độ cao 1.500m so với mực nước biển, chắc hẳn du khách sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi những cảnh sắc thiên nhiên thơ mộng chỉ riêng có ở nơi này!

Ngày 1:  TP.HCM - TOUR ĐÀ LẠT (Ăn ba bữa)
05h00:  Xe và hướng dẫn viên INTOUR đón khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi du lịch Đà Lạt. Dùng điểm tâm sáng  tại Nhà hàng Tâm Châu.
10h30: Đoàn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại lưng chừng đèo Bảo Lộc, tham quan và tưởng nhớ ba cô gái tử nạn tại miếu ba cô. Ngắm phong cảnh núi non hùng vĩ mây trong núi.
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu. Thưởng thức món trà Bảo Lộc nổi tiếng, Nghe kể về câu chuyện “Tứ Đại Danh Trà” Và tìm hiểu về nghệ thuật uống trà của người Việt Nam.
16h00: Đến du lịch Đà Lạt, đòan tham quan ghé tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm - Ngắm Hồ Tuyền Lâm từ trên ngọn đồi Phụng Hoàng. Cùng tìm hiểu về Phái Thiền của Việt Nam  từ thế kỉ 12.
Tiếp tục về lại Đà Lạt nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Xe đưa đến Công Viên Hoa Yersin bên cạnh Hồ Xuân Hương thơ mộng ngắm cảnh, chụp hình. Ăn tối.
Tối: Quý khách tự do khám phá thành phố Đà Lạt về đêm.

Ngày 2: DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT - MỘT THOÁNG MỘNG MƠ (Ăn ba bữa)
07h00:Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành tham quan: Nhà thờ Dormaine de Marie, tiếp tục tới KDL Đồi Mộng Mơvới trích đoạn “Vạn Lý Trường Thành”, tham quan Mộng Mơ Tửu, ngôi nhà Cổ 300 năm; khu tưởng niệm nhà thơ Hàn Mạc Tử và cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn; tham dự chương trình nhạc cồng chiêng Tây Nguyên. Tiếp tục tham quan XQ xử quán thưởng thức nghệ thuật tranh thêu tay của những nghệ nhân người Huế, ngắm nhìn bức tranh có một không hai. Xe tiếp tục đưa Quý Khách đến  thưởng thúc đặc sản Đà Lạt; Mứt, dâu…(miễn phí).
12h00 :Big Grin: ùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
14h00:Quý khách lên xe đi tham quan: Vườn Hoa Thành Phố - Nơi đây quý khách chứng kiến hang ngàn loại hoa với muôn sắc màu rực rỡ. Tiếp tục xe đưa đoàn tới Khu Du Lịch LangBiang cùng nhau  chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang bằng cách đi bộ hoặc xe đặc chủng (chi phí tự túc) nghe truyền thuyết về chuyện tình của chàng Lang và nàng Biang.Chụp hình ngắm cảnh trong sương mù trên đỉnh LangBiang.
17h30 :Big Grin: ùng bữa tối tại Nhà Hàng Trăm Năm dưới chân LangBiang huyền thoại. sau đó Đoàn tham dự chương trình lửa trại giao lưu với người dân tốc Lạch với điệu Mừng Lúa Mới bên ánh lửa bập bùng cùng chóe rượu cần, thưởng thức thịt rừng nướng hát vang tiếng hát núi rừng.

Ngày 3: DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT- TP. HCM (Ăn sáng, trưa)           
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng Buffet, làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường ghé chợ Đà Lạt mua săm đặc sản. Tiếp tục đòan tham quan thác Đantala, quý khách thử cảm giác bay khi đi máng trượt (Chi phí đi máng trượt tự túc). Quý khách tiếp tục lên đườn về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, đến Bảo Lộc dùng cơm trưa, thưởng thức đặc sản cà phê, trà Bảo Lộc miễn phí.
18h00: Đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Du Lịch INTOUR chia tay và tạm biệt quý khách. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

                   GIÁ TOUR ĐÀ LẠT TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐÒAN
         (Giá áp dụng từ 01/01/2012)     
           LƯU TRÚ                                           KHÁCH SẠN/ RESORT 4****                        
          GIÁ TOUR                          1.595.000 VNĐ    

GIÁ TOUR DU LICH DA LATBAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển:  Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh, phục vụ du lịch.
- Lưu Trú:  Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 04 sao đủ tiện nghi, tivi, máy lạnh, nước nóng - lạnh…02 khách 1 phòng.
                  Khách sạn: Hòang Anh Gia Lai, River Prince.
- Ăn uống: + 05 bữa cơm phần tiêu chuẩn 70.000 đ/phần.
                 + 01 bữa bún, phở, hủ tiếu,… Có cà fê hoặc nước ngọt giải khát kèm theo.
                 + 02 bữa buffet sáng tại khách sạn.
- Vé tham quan các du lịch trong chương trình.
- Vé giao lưu xã Lát (Uống rượu cần + Ăn thịt nướng).
- Bảo hiểm du lịch theo tiêu chuẩn khách Việt Nam (20.000.000 đ/người/vụ).
- Hướng dẫn viên: vui vẻ, nhiệt tình, chu đáo, phục vụ suốt tuyến.
- Quà tặng: Nón du lịch 1cái/người, quà tham gia trò chơi, nước suối Aquafina chai 500ml/khách/ngày, hình lưu niệm.


GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCH ĐÀ LẠT KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
- Chi phí cá nhân: ăn uống, tham quan - vận chuyển ngoài chương trình, vé cáp treo, Vé máng trượt thác Dantala, vé xe Jeep đi Langbiang.

LƯU Ý:
- Giá trên chưa bao gồm V.A.T.
- Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự để phù hợp với thực tế.

GIÁ TOUR TOUR DA LATTRẺ EM
- Từ 06-11 tuổi: Giá áp dụng bằng 50% giá người lớn
- Dưới 5tuổi: Miễn phí
- Gia đình đi hai trẻ dưới 6 tuổi tính 50% giá vé 


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!
 CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39 89 99 89 - 39896536 ~ 39 - FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn 
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## lamvisa

TOUR DU LỊCH GIÁ RẺ PHÚ QUỐC

PHÚ QUỐC - ĐẢO NGỌC
 Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêm
Phương tiện: Bằng Máy bay

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - DU LICH PHU QUOC
05h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi du lịch Phú Quốc.
10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ ngơi.
11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng - tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc - Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.
16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.

NGÀY 02: DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC - HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO 
07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng - Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển, tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) - một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 03: TOUR PHÚ QUỐC- TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc. Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại, Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

 GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC: 1.379.000VNĐ - DÀNH CHO ĐÒAN TRÊN 40 KHÁCH (CHƯA BAO GỒM VÉ MÁY BAY)

GIÁ VÉ ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM
- Trẻ em từ 02 đến dưới 05 tuổi: 100% giá vé máy bay; miễn phí vé tour (cha mẹ tự lo cho bé)
- Trẻ em trên 05 - dưới 12 tuổi: 50% giá tour; (100% giá vé máy bay) bao gồm các phí ; bé ngủ chung với cha mẹ.
- Khách đi tour kèm theo 02 trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi phải đóng là 50% phí tour.

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Lưu trú:   Khách Sạn 2* * đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 - 4 khách/phòng).
- Ăn uống:  Bữa chính: 04 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
  Bữa sáng: 03 bữa phở, hủ tiếu… càfe hoặc nước uống tương đương.
- Khách sạn theo sự lựa trọn của quý khách: (tiêu chuẩn 2 - 4 khách/phòng)
Khách sạn 2*: Ngàn Sao, Kim Hoa, Biển Xanh, Phương Đông, Beach Club, Bo Resort,…
Khách sạn 3*: Island Villa Resort, Kim Hoa Resort, Thiên Hải Sơn,Tropicana Resort,….
Khách sạn 4*:Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon Resort, La Veranda Resort,…
- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
- Hình lưu niệm tặng đoàn.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
- Thuế VAT
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan.

DỊCH VỤ TRỌN THÊM:
- Ngoài ra nếu có nhu cầu, quý khách có thể đăng ký them một số chương trình giải trí hấp hẫn:
+ Câu cá chạy
+ Câu mực đêm
+ Lặn biển
+ Khám phá đảo san hô
(chi phí các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá tour).
Lưu Ý: Chương trình và giá tour có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thời tiết, ngoại cảnh và giá cả thị trường. 


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR !

Mọi chi tiết tư vấn và đặt tour du lịch xin liên hệ: 

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR

ĐT: 08. 39 89 99 89 - 39896536 ~ 39 - FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## lamvisa

TOUR GIÁ RẺ HÀN QUỐC 
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HÀN QUỐC
HCM - SEOUL - JEJU - EVERLAND - SEOUL - HCM
      Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm (Bao gồm thời gian bay)
           Phương tiện: Đi về máy bay

Nhắc đến Tour hàn Quốcbạn thường liên tưởng đến những bộ phim tình cảm nhiều tập với những cảnh quay lãng mạn, những khu vườn tuyệt đẹp, những bãi biển thiên đường, những con đường mùa xuân trắng xóa hoa anh đào… Những bờ biển thơ mộng, những ngôi làng đẹp như tranh vẽ, những mái chùa cổ độc đáo... tất cả làm nên hình ảnh của đất nước Hàn Quốc thơ mộng và lãng mạn. Bạn hãy từ từ khám phá từng điểm đến để cảm nhận hết vẻ đẹp của đất nước này.

Ngày 01: HCM - du lich Han Quoc- Seoul (Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay)
Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong đáp chuyến bay đi Seoul- Hàn Quốc Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


 Ngày 02: du lịch Hàn Quốc giá rẻ- Seoul - Đảo Jeju (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
- Sau 4 giờ bay, quý khách tới sân bay Quốc tế Incheon tại Thủ đô Seoul. Quý khách ăn sáng món mì Woodong truyền thống Hàn Quốc. Tham quan Cung điện hoàng gia Kyong-bok, bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh - Phủ tổng thống.
- Sau bữa trưa, quý khách đáp chuyến bay tới Jeju - hòn đảo du lịch nổi tiếng xinh đẹp của Hàn Quốc. Quý khách đi tham quan khu bãi đá đầu rồng Yongduam Rock , con đường Kỳ bí (Mysterious Rd).
- Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng Gobu với thực đơn Hàn Quốc, thăm khu phố mua sắm Tapdong. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

 Ngày 03: tour du lịch giá rẻ Hàn Quốc- Đảo Jeju (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
- Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách thăm Công Viên Thiên đường Tình Yêu - Thế giới riêng tư của những cặp tình nhân hạnh phúc (Cấm trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi ), đỉnh núi Seongsan Sunrise Peak.
- Ăn trưa BBQ Hàn Quốc tại Làng văn hoá Seongeup. 
- Buổi chiều, quý khách tham quan Thác nước Cheonjiyeon, Bai cot da Jusan Jelli. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .

Ngày 04: tour Hàn Quốc giá rẻ - Đảo Jeju - Seoul - Eveland (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
- Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Seoul , Đến Seoul Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng sau đó tham quan Công viên Everland - một trong 10 công viên lớn nhất thế giới quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi trong. 
- Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn trở về Seoul tha hồ mua sắm tại chợ đầu mối lớn nhất Seoul Đông Đại Môn.
- Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Seoul.


Ngày 05: Du lịch Hàn Quốc giá rẻ- Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
- Sau bữa sáng, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan làng dân tộc Hanok. Tiếp đó Quý khách tham quan, tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng Mỹ phẩm và Nhân sâm nổi tiếng Hàn Quốc và cửa hàng Thạch Anh Tím. 
- Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Gogujang với món Shabu đặc biệt . Buổi chiều, quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng hoá lưu niệm tại khu Myung-dong. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng .Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ...Hotel

Ngày 06: Tour du lich Han Quoc- Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa)
- Sau bữa sáng, quý khách đi thăm dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng ,thăm cửa hàng miễn thuế ,sau bữa trưa Quý khách tiếp tục mua sắm tại của hàng tổng hợp Cheng -Ha. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Incheon Airport đáp chuyến bay  trở về Việt Nam DL INTOUR Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.
-Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chuyến đi sau.

GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCHHÀN QUỐC TRỌN GÓI:
GIÁ TOUR    VÉMÁYBAY+ THUẾ    TỔNG CỘNG    
380 USD ~ 7.980.000 VNĐ    470 USD ~ 9.870.000 VNĐ    850 USD ~ 17.850.000 VNĐ    

GIÁ CHO MỘT KHÁCH: 
Bao gồm:
+ Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế HCM- Seoul - HCM, vé máy bay khứ hồi nội địa Seoul - Cheju - Seoul.
+ Thuế sân bay, thuế an ninh, phụ phí nhiên liệu
+ Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 sao, phòng 2 người( khách lẻ nam or nữ nghỉ chung 3 giường)
+ Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
+ Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
+ Phí Visa nhập cảnh Hàn Quốc
+ Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
+ Bảo hiểm du lịch
+ Hướng dẫn viên người Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình

Không bao gồm:
+ Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, điện thoại, phí giặt là trong khách sạn.
+ Chi phí phòng đơn
+ Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe : 5$/khách/ngày

Lưu ý:
+ Giá có thể thay đổi khi hàng không tăng phụ thu nhiên liệu
+ Chương trình và giờ bay có thể thay đổi tùy theo điều kiện thời tiết .v.v. nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm thăm quan.

Giá Tour cho trẻ em
·    Trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá áp dụng cho người lớn.
·    Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi: 30% giá vé máy bay công bố.

Hủy vé: Trong trường hợp không thể tham dự được tour, quý khách vui lòng thông báo cho Công ty và chịu phí huỷ như sau :
·    Huỷ trước 30 - 45 ngày: 10% tổng giá thành tour.
·    Huỷ trước 20 - 30 ngày: 20% tổng giá thành tour.
·    Huỷ trước 25 ngày: 25% tổng giá thành tour.
·    Huỷ trước 15 ngày: 30% tổng giá thành tour.
·    Huỷ trước 07 ngày: 40% tổng giá thành tour.
·    Huỷ trước 03 - 06 ngày: 75% tổng giá thành tour. Sau thời gian trên: 100% tổng giá thành tour.
·    Việc huỷ bỏ chuyến đi phải được thông báo trực tiếp với Công ty hoặc qua fax, email và phải được Công ty xác nhận. Việc huỷ bỏ bằng điện thoại không được chấp nhận.
Lưu ý:
·    Khi tới đăng ký ,Quý khách đem theo Passport (bản chính hoặc copy) và đóng cọc 10.500.000 VNĐ ~ 500 USD khi đăng ký tour. Trường hợp quý khách bị từ chối Visa, chúng tôi sẽ hoàn trả lại tiền cọc và charge phí Visa là 2.15vnd~100 USD. Khi đã có kết quả đậu Visa,quý khách vui lòng hoàn tất thủ tục và thanh toán số tiền tour còn lại trước 7ngày khởi hành.
·    Tùy theo điều kiện thực tế mà chương trình tham quan có thể thay đổi lên xuống cho phù hợp tuy nhiên các tuyến điểm Du Lịch vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ. Các chuyến bay có thể thay đổi tùy thuộc vào các hãng hàng không, thời tiết…
·    Trường hợp Quý khách không được xuất cảnh và nhập cảnh vì lý do cá nhân, Du Lịch Việt sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm và sẽ không hoàn trả tiền tour.
·    Tùy theo tình hình cấp Visa của Lãnh Sự Quán và vé máy bay, ngày khởi hành cỏ thể dời lại từ 1 đến 7 ngày so với ngày khởi hành ban đầu.
·    Tùy theo điều kiện thực tế mà chương trình tham quan,khách sạn,có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp, tuy nhiên tổng số điểm vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ.
·    Các chuyến bay và giờ bay có thể thay đổi giờ chót tùy do phụ thuộc vào các hãng hàng không.
·    Hồ sơ xin visa sau khi nộp vào Lãnh Sự Quán sẽ không được hoàn trả lại. Tùy theo tình hình hồ sơ, công ty sẽ yêu cầu Quý khách ký Quỹ từ 107.50tr(~ 5000) - 172.00tr(~ 8000usd) và sẽ hoàn trả lại khi kết thúc chuyến đi.

INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39 - FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn 
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## lamvisa

DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC 3 NGÀY 2 ĐÊM

DU LICH PHU QUOC - ĐẢO NGỌC
 Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêm
Phương tiện: Bằng Máy bay

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC
05h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi du lịch Phú Quốc.
10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ ngơi.
11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng - tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc - Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.
16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.

NGÀY 02: TOUR PHÚ QUỐC- HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO 
07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng - Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển, tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) - một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 03: TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC- TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc. Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại, Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

 GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC GIÁ RẺ: 1.379.000VNĐ - DÀNH CHO ĐÒAN TRÊN 40 KHÁCH (CHƯA BAO GỒM VÉ MÁY BAY)

GIÁ VÉ ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM
- Trẻ em từ 02 đến dưới 05 tuổi: 100% giá vé máy bay; miễn phí vé tour (cha mẹ tự lo cho bé)
- Trẻ em trên 05 - dưới 12 tuổi: 50% giá tour; (100% giá vé máy bay) bao gồm các phí ; bé ngủ chung với cha mẹ.
- Khách đi tour kèm theo 02 trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi phải đóng là 50% phí tour.

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Lưu trú:   Khách Sạn 2* * đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 - 4 khách/phòng).
- Ăn uống:  Bữa chính: 04 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
  Bữa sáng: 03 bữa phở, hủ tiếu… càfe hoặc nước uống tương đương.
- Khách sạn theo sự lựa trọn của quý khách: (tiêu chuẩn 2 - 4 khách/phòng)
Khách sạn 2*: Ngàn Sao, Kim Hoa, Biển Xanh, Phương Đông, Beach Club, Bo Resort,…
Khách sạn 3*: Island Villa Resort, Kim Hoa Resort, Thiên Hải Sơn,Tropicana Resort,….
Khách sạn 4*:Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon Resort, La Veranda Resort,…
- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.
- Hình lưu niệm tặng đoàn.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
- Thuế VAT
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình: điện thoại, giặt ủi, thức uống ngoài chương trình, lệ phí chụp ảnh tại các điểm tham quan.

DỊCH VỤ TRỌN THÊM:
- Ngoài ra nếu có nhu cầu, quý khách có thể đăng ký them một số chương trình giải trí hấp hẫn:
+ Câu cá chạy
+ Câu mực đêm
+ Lặn biển
+ Khám phá đảo san hô
(chi phí các chương trình này không bao gồm trong giá tour).
Lưu Ý: Chương trình và giá tour có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thời tiết, ngoại cảnh và giá cả thị trường. 


INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR !

Mọi chi tiết tư vấn và đặt tour du lịch xin liên hệ: 

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR

ĐT: 08. 39 89 99 89 - 39896536 ~ 39 - FAX: (08) 62958356
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## lamvisa

DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC

DU LICH PHU QUOC - ĐẢO NGỌC
 Thời gian: 03 ngày 02 đêm
Phương tiện: Bằng Máy bay

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - DU LỊCH PHÚ QUỐC
05h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi du lịch Phú Quốc.
10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ ngơi.
11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng - tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc - Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.
16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.

NGÀY 02: TOUR PHÚ QUỐC- HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO 
07h00 :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng - Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển, tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) - một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 03: TOUR PHU QUOC - TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc. Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL INTOUR chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại, Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

 GIÁ TOUR DU LICH PHU QUOC: 1.379.000VNĐ - DÀNH CHO ĐÒAN TRÊN 40 KHÁCH (CHƯA BAO GỒM VÉ MÁY BAY)

GIÁ VÉ ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM
- Trẻ em từ 02 đến dưới 05 tuổi: 100% giá vé máy bay; miễn phí vé tour (cha mẹ tự lo cho bé)
- Trẻ em trên 05 - dưới 12 tuổi: 50% giá tour; (100% giá vé máy bay) bao gồm các phí ; bé ngủ chung với cha mẹ.
- Khách đi tour kèm theo 02 trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi phải đóng là 50% phí tour.

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- Lưu trú:   Khách Sạn 2* * đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 - 4 khách/phòng).
- Ăn uống:  Bữa chính: 04 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
  Bữa sáng: 03 bữa phở, hủ tiếu… càfe hoặc nước uống tương đương.
- Khách sạn

----------

